# sexing spanish ribbed newts



## staffy (May 8, 2009)

can anyone give me some pointers on how to sex a spanish ribbed newt. 
i would like a companion for my one but i dont know the sex.


----------



## morenica (Oct 30, 2010)

A pic of yours would be a big help, and the size of it too


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

He`s right.
Assuming your newt is fully grown and it is P.waltl, males are much smaller and slimmer than females. the mles that I had were about 5" . long and the females about 7" but they can get much larger.The females will look like sumo wresstlers and the males like featherweight boxers. :2thumb:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

The cloaca on females is largely flat, males cloaca will be more bulbous. Males also have nuptial pads positioned on the inside of the forelimbs as they amplex from underneath hooking their forelimbs over those of the female, you can often see males resting with their arms in this hooked position also.


----------



## staffy (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys just from the replies
I'd say you have all confirmed what I 
Thought. That I have a male. I will try get
A pic up so you can all try and confirm for 
Me. Thanks for the help.


----------

